
Peeple:  Yelp for people - abruzzi
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-intersect/wp/2015/09/30/everyone-you-know-will-be-able-to-rate-you-on-the-terrifying-yelp-for-people-whether-you-want-them-to-or-not/
======
pavel_lishin
> * If you haven’t registered for the site, and thus can’t contest those
> negative ratings, your profile only shows positive reviews.*

So if I have no interest in reviewing anyone, and thus don't register on the
site, no negative reviews can be left about me?

Actually, come to think of it, since my phone number is necessary to post a
review - and the way to get my phone number is to get me to sign up through
Facebook, and thus share it - doesn't it mean that no reviews about me can be
left at all?

------
ThatGeoGuy
> Imagine every interaction you’ve ever had suddenly open to the scrutiny of
> the Internet public.

I think in some cases this has happened to people, and I'm not sure that it
ended up being good for them or anyone involved. For now it doesn't seem like
they'll post bad reviews of people if you don't sign up; however, I can see
how an app like this might be subject to brigading / trolling if you happen to
have a disagreement with someone / some community online.

Beyond that, I can see this being used as a shitty hiring metric (hell, some
companies hire partly based on your Facebook profile), and quite frankly I
don't want to have to seek employment in that sort of environment.

------
thomax
In the news right now:
[http://forums.theregister.co.uk/forum/1/2015/10/01/slander_a...](http://forums.theregister.co.uk/forum/1/2015/10/01/slander_app_founder_slandered/)

"creator of app for collecting unsolicited feedback can't handle unsolicited
feedback" etc.

Some nice spoonfuls if irony, right there.

------
current_call
Usually when I look at restaurant ratings, I see lots of perfect scores and
lots of terrible scores, but very little in between.

This could be very entertaining.

